

A 'Do Not Call' Registry for the Web?  - cwan
http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2010/12/02/a-do-not-call-registry-for-the-web/tracking-personalizes-the-web

======
siculars
Wilson writes in defence of tracking for various reasons but I think misses a
glaring one entirely. We are passed the point where the US can pass sweeping
laws regarding Internet behavior. There are other comapnies that fall outside
the jurisdiction of US law. A law which limits the abilities of companies to
innovate would just put them at a disadvantage to their foreign peers.

Now, I'm not saying that the Internet should be a free for all. Rather,
potential laws need to account for the low barrier of foreign entities to
attract customers in any part of the world they happen to live in. The
Internet does not stop at JFK and submit itself to screening by the TSA.

------
ErrantX
Some of the comments are edifying:

 _We're not just talking about knowing my location so my weather is correct.
We're talking about cookies that can go find rather personal data about you on
your own computer and send it to the retailer or whomever._

